# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  you-failed.com

## Doc TB

http://you-failed.com

C'est totalement inutile, ca ne sert strictement à rien, à part vanner son prochain de manière parfaitement lamentable, mais suite à une suggestion d'Emile Zoulou, j'ai enregistré ce domaine à peine libéré pour votre plus grande joie.

J'avoue, on mérite de se prendre le premier  ::wub::

----------


## Morgoth

Vais tenter.

Haha mais n'imp. :D

----------


## Pelomar

Indispensable  ::o:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

J'ai ma nouvelle page d'accueil.

----------


## gregounech

Trop Fort!!

J'ai quand même cliqué 5-6 Fois^^

----------


## alx

Y'a pas moyen d'avoir une première lecture sans clic quand on accède à l'URL? Ce sera plus "impactant" comme ils disent.

----------


## Darkath

::wub::

----------


## Dark Fread

:^_^:

----------


## BigBoobs

Waow.

----------


## Flipmode

J'achète.

----------


## Narm

::lol::

----------


## Sharp'

Aynaurme !  ::lol::

----------


## Raphyo

MArche pas avec opera 10.5 beta  :Emo: .

----------


## lokideath

> MArche pas avec opera 10.5 beta .


 ::XD::

----------


## Acteon

> MArche pas avec opera 10.5 beta .



http://you-failed.com  :^_^:

----------


## darkgrievous

Totalement inutile donc indispensable !

----------


## Froyok

> http://you-failed.com


 ::XD:: 

----

Putain, j'arrête pas de clique dessus, suis en train de faire tourner le lien !

----------


## Tyler Durden

-=-"

----------


## Nelfe

Aynaurme  ::lol::

----------


## Sharp'

> Aynaurme


Copieur  :tired:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Il va être bien usité celui là.

----------


## Dark Fread

> -=-"


?_?²

----------


## M0zArT

Ils risque pas de gueuler Valve s'ils découvrent ça  ::o: 
Utilisation d'une bande sonore sous copyright ?
Sinon c'est très bon en effet !  :Cigare:

----------


## Regal

Excellent !!

----------


## Raphyo

> ?_?²


C'est un bec de canard ouaich§§§  ::P: .

----------


## Froyok

> Ils risque pas de gueuler Valve s'ils découvrent ça 
> Utilisation d'une bande sonore sous copyright ?


Je me posais justement la question tiens...

----------


## Darkath

> Ils risque pas de gueuler Valve s'ils découvrent ça 
> Utilisation d'une bande sonore sous copyright ?


Au pire on spammera la boite mail de Doc TB avec des : http://you-failed.com/

----------


## xheyther

Faudrait un petit lien vers le site de cpc, genre "This attempt to cheer you up (or not) is bought to you by canardpc.com", pour faire monter votre page rank  ::ninja:: .

----------


## mrFish

Ah mais y a vraiment du son qui sort quand on clique  ::XD:: 
J'avais essayé plus tôt mais j'avais du coupé le son surement, je cliquais donc comme un con et rien ne sortait c'était encore bien plus fort comme concept.

----------


## Darkath

> Ah mais y a vraiment du son qui sort quand on clique 
> J'avais essayé plus tôt mais j'avais du coupé le son surement, je cliquais donc comme un con et rien ne sortait c'était encore bien plus fort comme concept.


http://you-failed.com/


Mon dieu Doc TB qu'as tu fait, maintenant j'ai l'irresistible envie de le ressortir tout le temps !

----------


## GROquiK

Sors ton chéquier Doc !

Si tonton Gabe tombe là-dessus... ben, you failed  ::O:

----------


## Olorin

> Risque de sécurité bloqué pour votre protection
> 
> Raison :
> 
> Cette catégorie Websense est filtrée : Contenu à risques. Les sites de cette catégorie peuvent supposer un risque de sécurité pour les ressources réseau ou les informations privées ; ils sont donc bloqués par votre organisation.
> 
> URL :
> 
> http://you-failed.com/


 :tired:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Et moi qui n'ai pas le son au taf. ::cry::

----------


## Kette

Héhéhé.

Bon ça.  ::happy2:: 

Je reconnais également avoir cliqué plusieurs fois. Je ne dirai pas combien.  :B):

----------


## Mug Bubule

> MArche pas avec opera 10.5 beta .


Il marche sur la 10.10 en tout cas  :;): .

----------


## Doc TB

> Y'a pas moyen d'avoir une première lecture sans clic quand on accède à l'URL? Ce sera plus "impactant" comme ils disent.


Ca j'ai hésité. Perso j'aime pas être agressé sans rien demander...

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ça me fait penser à Sad trombone, ça.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ca j'ai hésité. Perso j'aime pas être agressé sans rien demander...


Moi non plus, mais je suis d'accord avec alx : pour un truc qui fonctionne sur le principe d'un "shock site", c'est mieux de se prendre la baffe dans la tronche en arrivant.

----------


## BigBoobs

> Ça me fait penser à Sad trombone, ça.


Sympa, j'ai fait augmenter le compteur de beaucoup.
Teraboulz, faudrait mettre un compteur sur le tiens, je suis sur que les Canards se feraient un plaisir de cliquer dessus 24/7.

----------


## Akajouman

> Sympa, j'ai fait augmenter le compteur de beaucoup.
> Teraboulz, faudrait mettre un compteur sur le tiens, je suis sur que les Canards se feraient un plaisir de cliquer dessus 24/7.


  Mais Pluzzzun quoi!  :^_^:

----------


## Doc TB

Enjoy the failure counter :P

----------


## BigBoobs

Bon profitez-en, c'est la seule bonne idée que j'aurais pour 2010.

----------


## Froyok

> Enjoy the failure counter :P


Haha, dans les discussion msn c'est génial !  ::P:

----------


## Raphyo

Je veux la même en widget pour Android  :B): .

----------


## Zepolak

> Ah mais y a vraiment du son qui sort quand on clique 
> J'avais essayé plus tôt mais j'avais du coupé le son surement, je cliquais donc comme un con et rien ne sortait c'était encore bien plus fort comme concept.


J'ai fait la même.

En voilà de l'idée qui tâche !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je veux la même en widget pour Android .


En widget pour Maemo, ce serait plus classe.  :B):

----------


## Phenixy

Hail to the Doc!  ::lol::

----------


## Kass Kroute

Esprit Canard quand tu nous tiens  :^_^: 

Le dessin du canard en pleurs est un peu petit par contre...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Enorme !

Et suis ok pour la lecture sans cliquer, c'est moins fun.

----------


## Doc TB

Bon ben c'est fait alors  ::): 

PS : ah merde, ca ne fonctionne pas sous IE, je modifie le code

----------


## Doc TB

Ayé, c'est bon. Putain d'IE8...

----------


## gregounech

Wai 5000 failures grâce à mes cliks de fada!

---------- Post ajouté à 16h08 ----------

Maintenant sans cliquer on t'agresse

 ::cry::

----------


## alx

Merci Doc  :;):

----------


## UltimPingouin

Awesome !!!!

----------


## Froyok

> Ayé, c'est bon. Putain d'IE8...


Moi je demande un boycott !  :tired:

----------


## Akajouman

ENOOOORRMMMEEEE!!!  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Bon, j'ai fais chauffer ma souris par contre.

----------


## Vader_666

Vraiment très très bon  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

> En widget pour Maemo, ce serait plus classe.


Bof Maemo c'est un marché de niche.

Un truc de hippie qui veulent tel Linux.

----------


## ERISS

Arf, à quoi sert l'argent du contribuable?  ::o: 
Mettez un tout petit "canardpc.com" sous le lapin au moins pour avoir un retour.

----------


## Bah

J'avoue que ça ne marche pas sur moi. Je m'attendais à un truc dingue en lisant les commentaires et... non en fait.

----------


## darkgrievous

:tired:

----------


## Jolaventur

C'est fabuleux!

----------


## Yorkmouth

Enorme! Pensez juste a désactiver adblock plus sinon ca marche pas !

----------


## lokideath

> Enorme! Pensez juste a désactiver adblock plus sinon ca marche pas !


Alors comme ca on bloque les pubs canardpc petit profiteur ? :tired:   ::ninja:: 
Mon adblock plus il dit rien lui, il est gentil. Vas y faut le beau !

----------


## Froyok

> Alors comme ca on bloque les pubs canardpc petit profiteur ? 
> Mon adblock plus il dit rien lui, il est gentil. Vas y faut le beau !


Adblock bloque pas cpc, j'avais pas vu que failed.kom en avait, merci d'avoir prévenu !  :;):

----------


## Gros Con n°1

> J'avoue que ça ne marche pas sur moi. Je m'attendais à un truc dingue en lisant les commentaires et... non en fait.


Ouais pareil.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

Bah c'est un parfait reflet de lui-même ce site.

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Bah c'est un parfait reflet de lui-même ce site.


Le roi de la mise en abîme.

----------


## gregounech

MAY, MAY TROP AYNORME quoi §§§§§§§§

----------


## z0Gz0G



----------


## Froyok

J'ai pas compris la...

37337 = eteet ? eleel ?

----------


## Scorbut

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/acd7ccb...950ec79831.jpg


You failed

----------


## RObikO

le nombre de personne étant allée sur cette page  c'étant fait "failed"   :;):

----------


## Froyok

On y va aussi pour le plaisir, et je me fait des sessions de 100 clics aussi, donc pas sur que ça soit représentatif !  :;):

----------


## Anonyme1023

Je me permet de faire cette demande : est il concevable de voir, très vite, cette page web transformer en application iPhone/android pour qu'on ai la classe dans les lieux public ?

Je sais pas si c'est difficile ou non de développer sur ses machines mais disons quebj'ai pris l'habitude de le faire à la bouche... Et c'est moins classe.

----------


## Sharp'

> Je me permet de faire cette demande : est il concevable de voir, très vite, cette page web transformer en application iPhone/android pour qu'on ai la classe dans les lieux public ?
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est difficile ou non de développer sur ses machines mais disons quebj'ai pris l'habitude de le faire à la bouche... Et c'est moins classe.


J'approuve totalement !  ::):

----------


## Max_well

> Je me permet de faire cette demande : est il concevable de voir, très vite, cette page web transformer en application iPhone/android pour qu'on ai la classe dans les lieux public ?
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est difficile ou non de développer sur ses machines mais disons quebj'ai pris l'habitude de le faire à la bouche... Et c'est moins classe.


Ça dépend, on peut piquer le son du site ? Et l'image ?
Si oui, et que ça fait rien de plus qu'afficher l'image et jouer le son quand on touch, ça peut être fait très rapidement.

Edit : Je parle Android par contre.

----------


## Max_well

Bon c'est fait.

J'attend que Doc TB réponde à mon MP pour être sur que je peux reprendre le contenu, et je publie sur le market.

Edit teaser :

----------


## Sharp'

Need le même pour Iphone ! ::love::

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Need le même pour Iphone !


+1  ::wub::

----------


## Flaya

A l'ancienne mode

----------


## Alab

> Need le même pour Iphone !


Et pour les itouch qui ont pas internet partout.  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme1023

Bah on demande pas internet. On demande juste une appli avec une image, et quand on click dessus, on a le "you-failed" et zioup !

Pas besoin de connexion  ::):

----------


## Raphyo

> Bon c'est fait.
> 
> J'attend que Doc TB réponde à mon MP pour être sur que je peux reprendre le contenu, et je publie sur le market.
> 
> Edit teaser :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8812cc9...8b46ff73b7.jpg


Cet homme est bon, suivez-le tel un guide.

(Ceci était un message du CCI : comité contre les ipwets).

----------


## znokiss

Je pense qu'une chtite pub dans un coin (arf) pour CPC ne pourrait pas faire de mal au magajine.

----------


## Le Glaude

C'est devenu mon nouveau bind de fin de manche à L4D2 pour les ragers.  :Cigare:

----------


## Max_well

Enjoy  ::): 



http://www.cyrket.com/p/android/org.l6m.you_failed/

Maintenant vous m'excusez, je vais me couper de toute vie sociale à cause de SinSh et de son offre GavCiv2.

----------


## Raphyo

Cet homme est bon  ::lol:: .
A présent j'éxige un widget  :Cigare: .

----------


## darkgrievous

You just made my day, sir  ::wub::

----------


## Sharp'

Sur Iphone maintenant ! Sur Iphone !  :Bave:

----------


## Max_well

Content que ça plaise ^^

Désolé, je n'ai pas d'iphone, ni de mac, dans ce ne sera pas moi qui ferait la version Iphone. <troll>Z'aviez qu'a prendre un android</troll>

----------


## Anonyme1023

> <troll>Z'aviez qu'a prendre un android</troll>


Certes, mais j'ai donné l'idée  :tired:

----------


## Max_well

> est il concevable de voir, très vite, cette page web transformer en application iPhone/android ?


Pour être totalement franc, t'aurais mis que IPhone, je serai passé à coté du thread sans plus me poser de question.
Mais en voyant ça, je me suis dit que je pouvais faire un heureux pour pas bcp de boulot.

J'ai bien fait des heureux, mais c'était pas toi, désolé  ::mellow::

----------


## Anonyme1023

> J'ai bien fait des heureux, mais c'était pas toi, désolé



JAMAIS ! JAMAIS JE NE TE LE PARDONNERAI !  ::(: 

(ceci est une blague bien entendu.)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Si j'ai le courage, je le tente en QT ce soir pour le N900 (et surement les téléphones sous Symbian).

----------


## Sharp'

Pas un seul codeur pour l'appareil de la pomme dans le coin(coin) ?  ::sad::

----------


## Raphyo

Le truc c'est qu'il faut avoir un mac chez soi.
Et il faut aussi être un développeur.
Sans compter le fait qu'il faut être un canard et avoir du temps à perdre.
Ah oui et faut l'étape de validation de l'appstore ou jailbreaké ton phone.

 :haha:  aux iphones et à leurs utilisateurs.

/troll bien gras.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Max_well, tu as récupéré le son comment ? En enregistrant ? Car le code source ne donne que du .js...

----------


## mrFish

Téléchargé depuis l'Android Market. Merci pour cette application merveilleuse.

----------


## Max_well

> Le truc c'est qu'il faut avoir un mac chez soi.
> Et il faut aussi être un développeur.
> Sans compter le fait qu'il faut être un canard et avoir du temps à perdre.
> Ah oui et faut l'étape de validation de l'appstore ou jailbreaké ton phone.
> 
>  aux iphones et à leurs utilisateurs.
> 
> /troll bien gras.


Et aussi payer 100$ pour pouvoir t'inscrire pour mettre des applis sur l'appstore.
Le market fait pareil, mais c'est seulement 25€.




> Max_well, tu as récupéré le son comment ? En enregistrant ? Car le code source ne donne que du .js...


T'as l'adresse du mp3 dans le code source de you-failed.js.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et tu le récupères comment le .js ?

Sinon, j'ai rinstallé ma Debian virtuelle hier. Reste plus qu'à installer le SDK du N900. Je regarde aussi pour le mettre dans le "garage" de maemo.org.

----------


## Say hello

> Et tu le récupères comment le .js ?


http://you-failed.com/js/youfailed.js

----------


## PrinceGITS

Heuuu... Bon, je n'était pas trop réveillé ce matin midi.  ::P:

----------


## Crealkiller

Pas moyen de le faire 

sur windows mobile pour le HD2 ? Ça doit pas être difficile sur windows non?

----------

